# weird red strings growing on drift wood



## dillnik (May 7, 2015)

Iv had my freshwater 75g for 5+ years. I just noticed some red string like things that are definitely growing on my wood and other stuff. They aren't moving so could it be an algae of some kind? Tank is planted with full light spectrum also.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## dillnik (May 7, 2015)

Sorry forgot to add these


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks kinda like Java fern roots. Can't say for sure what it is.


----------



## dillnik (May 7, 2015)

I think it's called red thread algae


----------

